# eşoleşek



## evillgouki

Hello,
I watched a Turc movie and the main character is always saying "eşoleşek".
I guess it's not very nice, but anyone can give me a transaltion of this word ( in French if possible  )?

Thanks.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Offspring of a donkey


----------



## themadprogramer

It's actually "eşek oğlu eşek". Just shortened.


----------



## ancalimon

mighty_atlas said:


> Offspring of a donkey



Where did you get "offspring"? 

It's just "son of a donkey"

eşek: donkey
oğul: son

"oğlan" in the past (probably before Ottoman Empire) did not mean "son" but meant "children".


----------



## Rallino

Everyone seems to have given the literal translation, which is good but doesn't give an idea as to why and in what meaning this expression is really used.

_Eşek oğlu eşek_, pronounced "_eşşoğleşşek" _or _"eşşoğlu eşşek"_ can be translated as _bastard, asshole _or _son of a bitch_ depending on the tone.


----------



## evillgouki

Thank you guys 
BTW it's in the famous Turc movie Sakar şakir


----------



## themadprogramer

Well Eşek is a little insult in Turkish.

Well not just Eşek various animals such as: Ayı (Bear), Öküz(Ox), Eşek(Donkey), Şıçan(Rat)...

Donkeys are an animal with several characteristics that make them insult-worthy. For instance how they "hee-haw", smell dirty.
Most generally calling someone "eşek" means that you consider something or several things that they did to be animal-like (possibly deviant or greedy).

So like you'd call someone a "Son of a (Insert desired insult word of choice here)", you can call them "A donkey that's a son of a donkey".

Oh and evill it's "Turk" not "Turc" or "Turq" like French .


----------

